# VIDEO: How to Skin & Quarter a Deer



## Sterling (Nov 1, 2014)

Had a request for a video on how I skin and quarter my deer up.  Here's my attempt at sharing how I do it.  I know there are other methods, but this is how I like doing it so far.  Big shout out to Realtree GA. I now debone the hams right off the bone instead of cutting it off at the ball socket thanks to a video he made and posted.  Love learning new ways of skinning, quartering, and so forth so if you have something you like to do to make it easier please share it with me. Thanks for watching!


----------



## JohnK (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, that was very neat. I would be embarrassed for anyone to see me try that. I'd have blood on the walls for sure.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 6, 2014)

JohnK said:


> Thanks for sharing, that was very neat. I would be embarrassed for anyone to see me try that. I'd have blood on the walls for sure.



Johnk thanks for watching. Funny you say that. Wife made me move her car out of the garage for getting blood on the side of it when I first started doing it in the garage. It was just a little ?. Thanks again for watching!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.  Hoping to have a chance to try by the end of the week!


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 19, 2014)

2 things...
#1 thanks for showing me where that dang Tenton is at the leg joint, Been sawzalling them forever and just startin to knife them at that joint. Bent a few knife tips digging in there. You way is much better.
#2 get Carpet hook blades for a Razor Knife , You can make them Hide cuts and almost unzip them a lot faster
Good Video I always like seen and getting tips.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 27, 2014)

swamp hunter said:


> 2 things...
> #1 thanks for showing me where that dang Tenton is at the leg joint, Been sawzalling them forever and just startin to knife them at that joint. Bent a few knife tips digging in there. You way is much better.
> #2 get Carpet hook blades for a Razor Knife , You can make them Hide cuts and almost unzip them a lot faster
> Good Video I always like seen and getting tips.



Hey thanks Swamp Hunter.  I like your idea using the carpet hook blades.  Great tip!  I found a few more tips that  have discovered this yeah that I will bring in a new video segment in the near future.  Thanks for watching and for the tip on the carpet hook blades


----------



## 4x4 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Johnk thanks for watching. Funny you say that. Wife made me move her car out of the garage for getting blood on the side of it when I first started doing it in the garage. It was just a little ?. Thanks again for watching!



You must have a VERY understanding wife! 

Id have a black eye if I even asked to skin an animal in our garage!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2014)

4x4 said:


> You must have a VERY understanding wife!
> 
> Id have a black eye if I even asked to skin an animal in our garage!



I do! She also loves deer meat as much as I do. As long as her car is out of the garage she's good to go. Glad she is too.  Between the yellow jackets and trying to skin in low light it has made a big difference.


----------



## JimC (Dec 19, 2014)

Here ya go this guy explains everything even a few real good unknowns. Not knocking your way but this one is more detailed.
Enjoy.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 26, 2014)

Sterling...Thanks for posting your video.  Tried your method last week and it worked well.  It was a little tricky finding the tendon on the front leg, but the rest was simple.  I just purchased a new vacuum sealer, so looking forward to processing my own moving forward.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 27, 2014)

jbogg said:


> Sterling...Thanks for posting your video.  Tried your method last week and it worked well.  It was a little tricky finding the tendon on the front leg, but the rest was simple.  I just purchased a new vacuum sealer, so looking forward to processing my own moving forward.



Glad to hear it helped and I hear you on it being a bit difficult to find that tendon.  By the way, I am coming out with another video on the "new tips and tricks" I am incorporating into my hunting gear for next year that relates to making it even easier.  I'll post it up when I film/edit/upload.  Let me know how you like the vacuum sealer.  I like the idea and know others use it all the time.
Thanks for watching, giving some of the techniques a try, and letting me know how it went.


----------



## Son (Jan 20, 2015)

I hang em by the head. Split the hide down the back, then skin around towards the belly and down. Easier for me, the legs never get in the way. 
To save a cape for mounting. Same, hang from the antlers. Cut around the body well behind the shoulders. Split the bottom half of the hide down the back and skin. Remove the hams. Loop around the hip bones, lift the hip up beside the head. Lower the head and cape. Don't forget to take a throat cir measurment before seperating from the back of the skull. To split the hide, i use a carpenters knife with a curved blade like used to cut flooring etc..


----------

